# How to push our GP



## mrsb2013 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi everyone

We've been TTC 14 months, finally had a BFP last month but chemical pregnancy. I feel like the doctors don't really care compared to other peoples stories - so far we've only had my bloods redone, chlamydia swab and OH sperm analysis. We haven't even been given an idea of what happens next!

Other people seem to have been TTC much less time but have had many more tests - how do I push our docs more??

thanks!


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Mrsb

Sorry you find yourself here and for your recent chemical pregnancy   It's my understanding that GPs don't take action until you've been trying for two years (one year if over 35). Given that you've managed to conceive naturally, your dr may be even more reticent to suggest further tests/assisted treatment at this stage.

Of course this doesn't help you and I'm guessing the waiting is causing you upset and frustration. I'm assuming your OH's SA was normal? In terms of helping to regulate your cycle to give you a better chance of ovulation there are natural things like acupuncture you might like to try? It really depends why you have irregular cycles - stress, over exercising, weight, PCOS etc. It is possible to pay privately to have fertility tests which could give you a clearer picture of what may be stopping you from falling pregnant easily. Alternatively a more understanding GP may run more tests for you (referred to as level ones). A list of level one tests can be found in Agate's guide under the immunes section of the immunes board - learning from your failed cycle (ideas you can take on board without having gone through IVF). 

Not all GPs are the same. If your current one is being less than sympathetic switch to another as you may be treated differently. My GP was very proactive but I was 35, plus both me and my husband had clear medical reasons which would make natural conception impossible. It might be worth posting on the unexplained or younger threads for support from those in a similar age group as you. I get the impression that Drs can be a bit dismissive if you're younger? I was old to start with so don't have any personal experience of this!

I hope you manage to find a proactive way forward.

X


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Mrsb

Sorry to hear about your chemical and that you feel at a loss with your GP. I remember the same frustration. I agree with Hopefulshell, if your GP isn't taking action then try and see another one. Even just another doctor in the same practice. 

I think if your cycles are long and irregular then you should push to see why. Trying to conceive with irregular cycle is really difficult as it is hard to get the timings right. Getting your cycle in check would hopefully speed up another BFP for you. If it is PCOS, it would be helpful to get it diagnosed. When I had irregular cycles I got sent off by my GP for bloods and an ultrasound. If PCOS is confirmed, then this should get you the referral you are after. They can help you with cycle monitoring (so they give you regular ultrasounds to see when you ovulate) and can give you things like clomid to regulate your cycle. In terms of the chemical pregnancy I think you need to have had a couple before it suggests there might be something wrong and they will look into it for you. 

Good luck. 

x


----------



## mrsb2013 (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks all. Docs doesn't know about chemical as it was so early and natural so I haven't been since. I've had all bloods etc to help cycles and nothing yet. Don't have any other symptoms of PCOS but have decided I will ask at next appointment


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

I have PCOS and don't have any other symptoms (excess hair, acne etc) except for irregular periods. The gold standard for diagnosis is a blood test and an ultrasound so you should definitely push for that. Even just to rule it out.

x


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi there 
I found the best way to get one you want from your GP is to be proactive, and help them out. Have a look at any symptoms you might have, try to self diagnose, and research what tests you might need to find out for yourself, and then ask the gp specifically about those things... Some times, a little exaggeration of ttc time doesn't hurt either... 
And sorry about your chemical pregnancy, but it is good that you did achieve a natural BFP, fingers crossed for your next one!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Its also a good idea to check with your CCG what they fund when it comes to fertility treatment, and what their policies are.

In our area they will do basic bloods/SA after 12 months and wont do anything else until 24 months (6/12 months if over 35). Some areas are stricter or different, and others done have any fertility provisions at all so its worth checking out what you get. Don't take your GPs word for it, go on the website and print it off, or email them and ask for the details and if they are reviewing the provisions anytime soon.

Good luck xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

We had to have TTC for 2 years before our gp would do any tests.  It seems that your gp has been quite fair so far.  They say that on average it can take up to 18 months to conceive.

Good luck 

X


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm shocked to read that it's 2 years for some of you! 

In South Yorkshire, it's 12 months but can just be reduced to 6 months if there's known issues such as PCOS.


----------



## sedm (Apr 12, 2016)

I would agree with mysteryminx - it really helps if you go into your appointment knowing specifically what you want.

For instance, I asked for an ultrasound when experiencing breakthrough bleeding and then later asked for a HyCoSy where they check your tubes (I'm now waiting for an appointment on this.) I'm pretty sure that if I hadn't specifically asked for these things I wouldn't have got them. 

I have been ttc the same amount of time as you x


----------

